

Ask YC news: are you supposed to get a karma point for submitting a link? - Mistone


======
DanielBMarkham
You need to get voted up. And a good way to get voted up is to say something
wise or, better yet, funny. The more the better.

That means it pays to be a karma karma karma comedian.

~~~
jetpack
Oh boy George, here we go again.

------
danw
karma = saying what the news.yc community wants to hear. Slip one of a few
keywords into the submission title and you're sorted.

------
matth
If you simply received a karma point for making a submission or a comment,
then I imagine we'd receive quite a bit more spam. Instead, we're all put on
the spot to make valid contributions. This is great, however, there isn't
really a forum for users to dispute the lack of merit when downmodding occurs.
As far as I'm aware, no web community has that sort of democratic judicial
arena for disputes, and it would be nice. Something to think about...

------
henning
I don't think so. You get karma points when people vote you up.

------
Mistone
just wondering - thanks!

